# DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung
​*
*Noch keine wirklich neue Nachricht, der DAFV existiert immer noch und kann so weiter Anglern und dem Angeln Schaden zufügen. Auch wenn wir dem Motto aus 2017 treu bleiben, dem DAFV möglichst keine große Bühne zu bieten und nur das Wichtigste zu bieten, braucht es dennoch ein Thema, in dem man das tun kann - was hiermit eröffnet ist *

Weiterhin gilt das aus 2017 geschriebene für 2018 so fort:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja bisher auf alle Meldungen beim DAFV reagiert und die bei uns öffentlich gemacht und kommentiert und zur Diskussion gestellt.
> Dazu hatte ich immer einen eigenen Thread für den DAFV eröffnet gehabt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Nachdem ja angeblich nun der Rheinische Fischereiverband seine Kündigung rausgeschickt hat (auch wenn der Vorstand gleich wieder eintreten will am liebsten) und auch der Hamburger Verband als Gründungsmitglied kündigte (und froh ist, wenn sie raus sind und die nicht mehr zurückwollen), hört man gerüchteweise von einem weiteren Verband, der gerade die Kündigung beschlossen haben soll..

Das würde die "Intelligenz" dieses Landesverbandes zeigen, wenn die tatsächlich bis kurz NACH Jahreswechsel mit einer Kündigung gewartet hätten, und so NOCHMAL EIN JAHR LÄNGER BEZAHLEN MÜSSTEN (Kündigungsfrist DAFV), die wären dann erst zum 1.1. 2020 raus.

Unbekannt ist, ob der Vorstand evtl. schon 2017 noch gekündigt hat, um wenigstens 2019 dann raus zu sein. 

Oder ob die tatsächlich so doof waren, und erst jetzt in den ersten Januarwochen - nach all den Jahren - gemerkt hätte, dass sich da im DAFV nix positiv ändert, und nun erst und gekündigt..

Leider kein großer Verband, wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, aber wieder ein paar tausend Zahler weg wenigstens...

Sobald verifiziert, werden wir weiter berichten.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Habe keine Ahnung!
Was passiert eigentlich wenn keiner mehr zahlt, ab sofort!
Werden die rausgeschmissen?
Wie ich als Mieter wenn ich nicht mehr zahle oder zahlen kann?
Bitte entschuldigt meine dumme frage, aber ich würde wenn ich raus will die Zahlung Ei fach einstellen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Naja, gibt Satzung etc..

Soooo einfach isses nicht,  wenn sie keinen Grund für ausserordentliche Kündigung konstruieren können, müssen sie zahlen (was gerichtlich durchgesetzt werden könnte..)..

Zudem sind nun ja fast nur noch die blinden Abnickverbände drin, die eh alles mitmachen.

Diejenigen, die sehen, wie der DAFV alles an die Wand fährt, haben die ja schon verlassen, interne Kritik gibts ja nicht mehr, die WOLLEN das alle so, die da noch mitmischen jetzt


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Liebster Herr Gott, gewaltigster. Lass endlich dem LAVB im angesicht seiner fast Pleite, ein Licht aufgehen und kündigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Das waren ja die Hauptverursacher der Konfusion, durch ihre "Erpressung" damals im DAV, (wenn keine Fusion kommt, treten wir aus DAV aus (der dann weg gewesen wäre), weil der neue Verband wird ja billiger, waren damals die Argumente)..

Die Brandenburger werden die letzten sein, die immer noch zu ihrem Wunschdachverband, dem DAFV, stehen werden, wenn selbst alle VDSF-Abnicker  schon weg sein werden - da würd ich fast wetten  ;-))))




PS:
Ausser vielleicht noch der LSFV-SH, dessen Ehrenmitglied ja Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist. Und die wurde ja von denen auch ins Spiel gebracht..


----------



## schomi (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Zitat:
Die Brandenburger werden die letzten sein, die immer noch zu ihrem Wunschdachverband, dem DAFV, stehen werden, wenn selbst alle VDSF-Abnicker schon weg sein werden - da würd ich fast wetten ;-))))

Du hast die Baden-Würtemberger vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

jau, aber die sind ja eh absoluter Sonderfall, da steht ja der DAFV selber fast noch besser da als die Trümmertruppe ;-)

Die passen schon zusammen, wie man ja auch aktuell sieht:
LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück


----------



## Sharpo (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe keine Ahnung!
> Was passiert eigentlich wenn keiner mehr zahlt, ab sofort!
> Werden die rausgeschmissen?
> Wie ich als Mieter wenn ich nicht mehr zahle oder zahlen kann?
> Bitte entschuldigt meine dumme frage, aber ich würde wenn ich raus will die Zahlung Ei fach einstellen....




Dann kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher und pfändet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Angeblich (noch unbestätigt, bin dran), soll der Verband noch 2017 gekündigt haben, wäre dann zum 1.1. 2019 raus..
UNBESTÄTIGT, GERÜCHT!!!


----------



## Meefo 46 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Moin .

Für mich ist das was der DAFV macht Arbeitsverweigerung und 

das ist allemal ein Kündigungsgrund.

Im normalen Arbeitsleben.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Das ist doch keine Arbeitsverweigerung. Das ist Unterschlagung und Betrug. Dazu kommt noch Hintergehung und faktischer Hochverrat.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Oh Mann, überall fliegt man raus wenn man nicht zahlt.
Nur da nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Weil Vereine besonders vom Gesetzgeber geschützt sind (und der DAFV ist nunmal nur ein Verein) und ihnen längerfristige Planung emöglicht werden soll, sind da rechtliche Hürden relativ hoch gesetzt bei Kündigungen....

Bei guten Vereinen/Verbänden ja auch in Ordnung!

Da muss man als Angler eben damit leben, solche durch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer finanzierten und getragenen Naturschutzverbände wie den DAFV und seine Abnickvasallenverbände ertragen zu müssen, auch wenn sie weiterhin das Angeln in D beerdigen aus Inkompetenz und Untätigkeit..

Die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in den verbliebenen Landesverbänden wollen das ja aber so, sonst hätten sie sich andere Vorstände gewählt..

Da sie die (von den Vereinen angefangen) immer wieder wählen und finanzieren, wollen sie das so!

*Und daher ist der DAFV zu Recht vom Vereinsrecht geschützt vor willkürlichen Kündigungen..!!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Ein Posting von Thomas,
dem ich sogar vollumfänglich zustimmen kann


----------



## Noodles (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Um was geht es denn genau? Ich bin vor ein Paar Wochen im Angelverein eingetretten... und damit im Dav .. aber alle meine Angelbuddys haben mir dazu geraten und sind selber drin ... alleine wegen der Vielfalt an  Seen die man beangeln, kann und meine restlichen Karten sind auch günstiger geworden. Was ist jetzt so falsch daran ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*



Noodles schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt so falsch daran ??



Dass Du dahin gehst, wo Du am günstigsten Angeln kannst?
*NIX ist daran falsch!!*

Dass der Verein in einem LV ist, der im DAFV ist:
*ALLES ist daran falsch!*

Weil der DAFV ein im Kern anglerfeindlicher Naturschutzverband  der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei und eben KEIN Anglerverband ist!

Warum?
Von hier zu den aktuelleren Beiträgen nach vorne lesen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164&order=desc&page=20


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das du aus Märkisch Oderland bist nach deinem Kürzel. Der LAVB, macht ja im Land auch eine gute Arbeit. Aber dadurch das die den DAFV als Mithauptakteure mit aller Gewalt am leben halten wollen, auch wenn es den LAVB total ruiniert, machen die sich schuldig an der Schlampenwirtschaft. Allekn was der LAVB im letzten Jahr aus Geldmangel an Pachtgewässer abgeben musste ist schon skandalös.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Geld für den DAFV haben sie jedenfalls


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Und auch der DAFV hat Geld genug. Der sitzt auf seinen 1,3 Millionen und macht mit diesem Geld nichts, als sich selber und seine Angestellten zu erhalten. Ein Jammer!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und auch der DAFV hat Geld genug. Der sitzt auf seinen 1,3 Millionen und macht mit diesem Geld nichts, als sich selber und seine Angestellten zu erhalten. Ein Jammer!



und Anglerdemo muss betteln gehen:r


----------



## Noodles (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das du aus Märkisch Oderland bist nach deinem Kürzel. Der LAVB, macht ja im Land auch eine gute Arbeit. Aber dadurch das die den DAFV als Mithauptakteure mit aller Gewalt am leben halten wollen, auch wenn es den LAVB total ruiniert, machen die sich schuldig an der Schlampenwirtschaft. Allekn was der LAVB im letzten Jahr aus Geldmangel an Pachtgewässer abgeben musste ist schon skandalös.




ja genau da komme ich her und deswegen muss ich sagen das ich mich nicht beschweren kann darüber. Sie haben zeitweise viele Gewässer abgegeben aber in lezter Zeit auch viele neue geholt.. die Auswahl ist riesig.  Die Ermässigungen auch ein Bsp. Große Oder Karte 95 Euro im Jahr mit allen drum und dran.Als Dav Mitglied 35 Euro, dazu kommt das die Dav Gewässer zwar ein Hohen Angeldruck haben, aber nicht so Abgefischt werden wie die Seen von Schlaubefisch usw. Aber so wie ich mitbekommen habe bestezen sie auch sehr Wenig


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und auch der DAFV hat Geld genug. Der sitzt auf seinen 1,3 Millionen und macht mit diesem Geld nichts, als sich selber und seine Angestellten zu erhalten. Ein Jammer!


Frau Doktors Ziel ist ja ein eigener großer Stand auf der Grünen Woche. 


Noodles schrieb:


> ... das ich mich nicht beschweren kann ...


Es ist eine einfache Rechnung.
Was zahlt ein Landesverband an den DAFV, was bekommt er dafür an "Leistung"?
Und was könnte er evtl. selbst mit diesen finanziellen Mitteln anstellen & erreichen?


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Genau. Das Geld, was nach Berlin fließt, oder war es in das andere Hauptquartiert, können wir auch selber sinnvoller in Brandenburg ausgeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

könntet ihr - aber ihr wählt ja immer wieder die Leute, die es im DAFV verbrennen für nix ;.)


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Wieso wählen wir? Das einfache Vereinsmitglied wird erst garnicht gefragt. Das wird schön im stillen Kämmerlein hinter gaaaaaaaaanz fest verschlossenen Türen abgemacht. Zum Teil wissen ja nicht einmal die Kreisvorstände was da abgeht. Die werden nur vor Tatsachen gestellt.  Ala: Friss und Stirb.


----------



## Noodles (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

genau wir haben doch keine möglichkeit da was zu verändern ... und wenn würde ich es auch machen #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

es fängt im Verein an, wenn eure Vorstände sich das alles gefallen lassen vom Verband:
ABWÄHLEN!!!!

Oder auf der Vereins-HV Anträge stellen, dass der Verein Antrag beim LV auf Austritt aus DAFV stellen muss.


Hier der grobe Leitfaden:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Noodles (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

mit ein Austritt würden auch die Vorteile verschwinden oder sehe ich das falsch ?? 
gibt es ein Bundesland wo sowas schonmal geklappt hatt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Es gibt keine Vorteile durch den DAFV, man kann also keine verlieren durch Austtritt.

Viele Verbände SIND schon ausgetreten. Fast die Hälfte schon, Bayern, Sachsen, Niedersachsen, Rheinland Pfalz, Schleswig Holstein etc..

Weitere haben gekündigt.. 

Bei Fusion warens knapp 900.000 , jetzt sinds noch knapp über 500.000, gekündigt haben weitere ca. 70 - 80.000..

Wer da als LV drin bleibt, ist nur zu doof ums zu merken und verbrennt weiter Kohle seiner Angler für Sesselquetscher in Berlin..


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

Thomas, von deinen funklen Landen aus gesehen sagt sich das alles so leicht. Wir hier in Brandenburg haben es dank des LAVB und da muss ich seine Arbeit nun einmal loben, recht gut.  Aaaaaber was mich ebend massiv stört, ist die Tatsache, das der LAVB auch meine Gelder im vollem Bewustsein, ob der U fähigkrit des BV verbrennt. Wenn ich sehe, wieviel von unseren sauer erarbeitetn Geld allein zur Schuldentilgung über Jahfe hinweg hinterher geschmissen wird, könnte ich soviel kotzen, soviel kann ich garnicht Fressen. Und ich futtere ne Menge weg. Aber auch die Vereinsführungen sind bei weitem nicht so mächtig, wie es scheint. Die sind eben Würmer, wo das einfache Vereinsmitglied eine Made ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*

ich komm aus B-W - da funkelt anglerisch gor nix, deswegen hier nicht organisiert..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jau, aber die sind ja eh absoluter Sonderfall, da steht ja der DAFV selber fast noch besser da als die Trümmertruppe ;-)
> 
> Die passen schon zusammen, wie man ja auch aktuell sieht:
> LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück


----------

